# Would this work for Top Bars???



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

Would something like this work for a top bar? I've got all these little corner strips of wood I would like to use for something. Since I dont have a table saw and this would be easier I thought I might see what everyone thought. Is this the dumbest idea you have seen  

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00368mk5.jpg


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

As Michael Bush would say - "Everything works if you let it!" 

(Sorry MB, couldn't resist it...)

Seriously though... looks fine to me - in fact, the extra bit of wood will probably strengthen the comb and make collapses less likely.


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks BuckBee, I am hoping it will work. Anyone else have any opinions about it??


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not so sure. Maybe you can put some bee wax on it?


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats a good idea Sasha, I guess it couldn't hurt right?


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Try it, they might like it! 
Yeah put some wax on the edge.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

if you haven't already i'd use glue with the nails/staples. looks worth doing to me.


----------



## Baloo (Feb 28, 2006)

I think it would work fine. I have had good luck heating the TB's up in the oven so the wax soaks into them.
Cheers!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd consider turning it over so in profile it looks like an upside-down "V". Nailing it through the peak of the upturned "V". I say this because they are as likely to guide their comb on the lower edge as the one next to the top bar. The only way to know for sure is to give it a try.


----------



## Beewildered (Apr 26, 2006)

That's how I did all my top bars last year (1st year) and it worked great. I didn't nail the corner strips on but I did attach them with Gorilla Glue. I dipped the edge of the first ones in melted wax. The bees made fine, straight comb. Then a friend gave me some wax foundation for shallows that he wasn't going to use so I used melted wax to "glue" about 1.5-2" wide strips along the back of the angle hanging down. The bees did fine with that too. The 2nd half of the summer I was just trying to keep up with prolific bees so I just inserted bars without any wax between bars with drawn comb and they kept right on building nice comb. There are a few pictures from last summer here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594180082038/


----------



## zknife (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot everyone, I appreciate your help. I am going to give it a try and see what happens!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've waxed and not waxed the edges of comb guides and my conclusion is the bees will follow them exactly as well either way. However, the ones dipped in wax sometimes have the wax pull loose from the wood. When the bees attach it to the unwaxed I have not had this happen. I don't wax for two reasons.

1) The bees can attach the comb to wood better than I can.
2) They follow the guide just as well without so why work so hard?


----------

